# RCA 435 remote keeps losing TV/VCR codes



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

For my basement TV I have a RCA 435 receiver. The remote control keeps losing the program codes for the TV and VCR. I put a new set of batteries in but that does not help. The remote keeps the codes for a day or two, but then it will lose them and I have to re-program it. 

Any ideas why this is happening, or do I have a faulty remote?


----------



## ddobson (Nov 25, 2003)

I have 2 RCA 486's and I have the same issue. In fact I've got one of them that the RF remote doesn't work very well on at all. I'm not sure why they loose the codes but about every week or two I have to reset the codes. In fact one of my receivers had to be set again last night.

Just make sure you're not holding the buttons down too long on the functions. They will loose the memory if you hold a function key down more than a second or two.



tkrandall said:


> For my basement TV I have a RCA 435 receiver. The remote control keeps losing the program codes for the TV and VCR. I put a new set of batteries in but that does not help. The remote keeps the codes for a day or two, but then it will lose them and I have to re-program it.
> 
> Any ideas why this is happening, or do I have a faulty remote?


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

I've noticed that on my in-law's RCA receiver remote. I had to tape a little label on the back of the remote with the code for the TV, because he kept thinking it got changed if he accidentally fell asleep on it. But, I noticed it even happened while I was using the remote (I think it happened while I was using the guide, and I was not pressing any function buttons) It would really be a pain with multiple components, though...
I've thought of getting a universal remote as a replacement


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

I've had the same problem, glad I'm not alone. I returned one remote, I was pretty sure the remote was at fault because I had to program one of the aux keys to run the receiver when the DirecTV key wouldn't. I also have problems with turning the TV on with the RCA remote.


----------



## Richssat (Jul 2, 2002)

I have seen this problem literally hundreds of times in the field, including with the one functioning RCA box that I have here at home.

had an RCA remote go haywire a few weeks ago, it changed the customers DVD player to progressive scan output and the poor customer thought he broke his new DVD player. The remote also decided to stop being able to function t

I have not come up with an explination as to why they do this, but you guys are nowhere near the only ones with the problem.

One more reason why I dislike RCA (Really Crappy Appliances).

Rich


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2003)

We have an RCA XL-100 twenty-inch TV set since MAY '87. It still has a great picture, believe it or not, and it has functioned flawlessly up until midsummer 1999. The remote would sometimes not operate, and even after trying new batteries it would work for a while, then quit. We've tried three universal remotes and all stopped working within a few weeks; (one RCA, one Zenith, and one Magnavox remote). The remotes would operate the VCR without a hitch, but not the TV. Even after reprogramming the remotes with correct codes, they wouldn't control the TV. I later found out that this is something to do with the cable company and "addressing" the TV set. Sets made before the mid 1990's were "non- addressable", and couldn't be remotely programmed by a cable company. We have four other sets (including an RCA 13") made after 1995 that have never had this problem. I met a woman at work who worked for the cable company for twenty years and from what she said, you'd be surprised and maybe appalled at what the cable companies are doing today in regard to your TV and VCR!


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Well, at least my in-laws TV is a new JVC that has only been hooked up to an OTA antenna or D*. Cable isn't available at that house....


----------

